# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Horticultura  Requerimiento de semilla de esparrago

## raulmsc

Buenos días estimados compañeros; 
Recurro a ustedes para pedirle su apoyo y me puedan brindar información, ya que vengo buscando semilla de esparrago de la variedad UC 157 - F1. si alguien tuviese o supiese donde venden me avisan. 
Muchas Gracias! 
Sr. Raul M.
Cel. 998819195Temas similares: VENTA ESPARRAGO VERDE Y/O ESPARRAGO BLANCO - PEPINO DE MAR Semilla de Esparrago UC157 F1 venta de Semilla de ESPARRAGO UC157 F1 REQUERIMIENTO DE ESPÁRRAGOS IQF Compro semilla o plantones de platano, tambien semilla de Zapallo

----------

